# Trading of Cigars for our New Members



## Pablo

We ask new members to refrain from posting threads involving trades with others, in any forum, except for the established threads that are already in place. The "Newbie Trade Sampler" and the "Newbie PIF" are examples.

As you can see by the Trader Rating System, trading of cigars is something that goes on here. While we do not monitor this, the system works with feedback, much like the big auction sites.

There are specific forums set up for trading that most new users may not be able to see.

The above statements always leads to:

Q) "When can I see the trading forums?"

A) In due time. We don't post the criteria as it leads to unnatural behavior like post whoring, RG fests, etc.. Thousands of others have earned access to the forums before you, your time will come as well. We don't do this to be jerks, but simply to protect us all from the numerous folks that sign-up just to sell, trade, or take advantage of someone.


----------

